# Microsoft Edge saving password



## Dennis78 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi 
I have some web sites that I go to have to sign into. can not get my password and information to save when using Microsoft Edge web browser. Can anyone please tell me how to do this ? Thank you


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

Do you mean how do you get Edge to do this, or do you mean you have the setting to save passwords enabled and it won't keep them saved?


----------



## Dennis78 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi Good grief I have the settings to save passwords on enabled it will not save it. when I go back to the web site I have to retype it in.


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

Unfortunately, I think this is a W10/Edge glitch for a few people. There is a suggestion here:

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...asswords/27d46b2e-270a-45c6-841b-dff5da9d0f73

for clearing your cache and cookies. You can try it and see, but it doesn't look hopeful. If it doesn't work, I suggest reporting the problem in the IE/Edge section of the Feedback app, and hopefully they'll address the issue in an update.


----------



## Dennis78 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi Good grief thank you for your help


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

You could also try using IE11 or another browser, in the meantime, if you choose, although note that some people are reporting having compatibility issues with Chrome in W10.


----------

